# ABKC- Bats, Balls, and Bullies hosted by Hands Off Kennel- Vass, NC- 11/16/13



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Bats, Balls & Bullies*
Saturday, November 16, 2013
Sandy Ramey Keith Park
101 Vass-Carthrage Rd
Vass, NC

For More Information:
919-599-5522
Judges: Derrick Dennis and Lyquin Broadus
STD/CLS/P/XL/EX/FB
Junior Handler
This will be American Bullies and French Bulldogs.

I am repping this show so if you would like to preregister and save time 
inbox me here or email me at [email protected]

Info needed:


 Your name
 Your number
 Dog's name
 Dog's birth date
 ABKC #
 Temp needed: Y/N
 Sex
 Class and variety (standard/pocket/xl/extreme/classic)
 Which shows you wish to enter

Please indicate if you are registering a Frenchie.


----------

